# Visa Questions



## Gringo_Con_Queso (Jul 11, 2011)

Hola everyone,

I will be moving to Cabo at the end of the month. I have a wonderful friend down there and we are going to give it a go. Long story...
Anyway, I have some questions about visas. I will not have a job immediately, but it is my understanding that I can be there for 6 months, and then apply for the FM3 when I have employment. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Gringo_Con_Queso said:


> Hola everyone,
> 
> I will be moving to Cabo at the end of the month. I have a wonderful friend down there and we are going to give it a go. Long story...
> Anyway, I have some questions about visas. I will not have a job immediately, but it is my understanding that I can be there for 6 months, and then apply for the FM3 when I have employment. Can anyone verify this?


There is a ton of discussion of visas on this forum. Try the search function. But essentially you are correct. You can enter Mexico on visitor's permit good for six months. Then, if and when you have employment or other source of income, you can apply for a inmigrante (formerly FM-2) or no-inmigrante (fomerly FM-3) visa. Finding employment is another question. It is not easy to find work, nor does it pay very well.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Don't confuse the chicken with the egg: You must have your employer's support and tax information to apply for a 'working' visa. You can't work without one.
Do start the application process within 30 days of the expiration of your FMM tourist permit. It cannot be renewed or extended in Mexico & you will have to leave.


----------



## cesar&jody (Feb 22, 2011)

Resorts all around Cabo hire americans to do either PR, entertainment staff, timeshares....and the pay isnt bad at all!! of course less then what ur probably used to but for example in my case, the resort pays my rent and bills, so basically, my wage that i make is all disposible! and keep in mind, with only one day off a week, its easy to save!


----------

